# Is beach replinishment killing Navarre surf fishing?



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Guys they started sucking sand and blowing it on to Navarre beach on April 22. Fishing has been on the decline from the surf ever since. Could it be that tasty critters are being unearthed in the process that's causing the fish to hang out by the dredge ship? Or maybe the sound and commotion are scaring the fish away? I will tell you this, I am heading to Pickens for pompano this week to see if theres a difference. What do you think?


----------



## HammerHead1631 (Oct 12, 2015)

I read an article a while ago in saltwater sportsman about beach replenishment and the effects it has on fishing. I remember some pretty good theories about how it messes up the sand fleas and other feed for the gamefish. I'm sure if you did a google you will find plenty to read about it. I think it eluded to long term effects, but I see everyone catches fish from the beach, and I know the replenishment is not a new thing.


----------



## Bamo (May 27, 2015)

Back in the mid 90's when we fished at Johnson's beach they were doing the same thing. It definitely disturbed the sand flea population for a long time.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

wow this sucks...


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

It's not that tasty things are being stirred up by the dredge but that tasty things are being buried by the dredge spoil pumped on the beach. It won't be the same for a long while. All the fish are moving to somewhere where the bait is still accessible.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taylmatr (Jun 2, 2012)

Is the bad fishing just right at the renourishment site or all down the beach towards gulf breeze?


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

*Pensacola beach and fort Pickens should be fine*

I would fish towards fort pickens. I plan on going Thursday afternoon to fort Pickens to fish.


----------



## Taylmatr (Jun 2, 2012)

We actually got a beach house on the far west end of Navarre. I was trying not to drive to catch a few. Hoping the renourishment hasn't messed it up that far down yet.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

I think you'll be fine fishing pensacola beach. Here's a live update from a buddy of mine who is fishing Navarre pier today: 

I asked him if the dredge boat was messing things up...

Yeah its pretty bad. Water very murky and the vibration are scaring the fish off. When the ships change over for about 10 or 20 mins the fish come back in. It's going to be much better when they finish up.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

It's not good, and really hasn't been since the red tide last fall. I fish Navarre beach 200+ days a year, I move between both ends of the beach, and fishing is rather spotty, at best. This is my experience at least, and I regularly catch plenty of fish here. 

I managed to locate a couple of pomps over a period of a few days last week. Slaying ladyfish close to the beach early morning, and a couple of sharks have hit cut bluefish I've caught. I don't see many even catching catfish along most parts of our beach now. The fish simply are not as abundant here as the were previously. 

As much as I like to stick to my own neighborhood, I'm probably going to give it up, and find another beach to fish.


----------



## Taylmatr (Jun 2, 2012)

Is there still a lot of lady fish and hard tails doing the top water thing in the mornings or has it ran them off too?


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Taylmatr said:


> Is there still a lot of lady fish and hard tails doing the top water thing in the mornings or has it ran them off too?


I was hitting them early Friday morning. I'll be out there around 5:30 tomorrow. I will update if I find them.


----------



## Taylmatr (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks, I appreciate it. We will be heading down for a week starting the 21st. Been 2 yrs since I've got to make it down, so I'm sure everything has changed. Hoping at least to get my 4 yr old into some whiting or trash fish.


----------

